# Activ ST4 retrieval ROAD TRIP!



## Snowcat Operations

Activ ST4 retrieval ROAD TRIP!

Sunday 7/19/2015 Steve and I took off at 5:15 am from Anchorage Alaska to Homer Alaska and pick up my new to me ST4.  What follows is a true tale of that story.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

5 hrs and 33 minutes later we pull into Homer, Alaska.

On a side note:
Alaska is by far the most beautiful State in the union.  I have been pretty much every 40 square miles across the lower 48 States and been to Hawaii a few times.  While Hawaii and many States are beautiful Alaska is like one great big National Park.  If you haven't been here I suggest you put this at the top of your Bucket List.  While your at it visit us at ATA and we will "try" and get you out in a snowcat when your here.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Now the real work begins.  Steve was like an electrical winch.  Except he never over heated.  He just kept cranking away.  Took us (or Steve I should say) about 30 minutes to get the old girl loaded on the trailer and strapped down.  In pictures 3 and 4 you can see the tire wanted to walk out of the track.  She's been used hard all her life.  She will receive a new set of shoes and bearings.  May need to cut that rear assembly off and install a new bronze bushing as well.  Helps to have a machinist at the club with all the right machine to fabricate a new bushing.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The ride back.

The ride back was uneventful and the trailer towed true.  She is now home and awaiting this weekends tear down.  It was a 16 hour long Road Trip.  Coming back we ran into traffic and that slowed us up.  None the less she made it home in one piece.  A big Thank you to Steve for helping me get her home.  Without his help she would still be there waiting for my rear hitch for my Campulance to be built to tow the trailer.


----------



## sno-drifter

Did the previous owner make you mow the grass where she was parked?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great find! That looks pretty solid. The winch looks interesting too.

 Caspian winch.  I will keep it but not on the Snow Trac.


----------



## 3512b

She did take off the flower pots before we got there!
What's this with flower pots and ST4?......

She will be running the place as a b@b next year if somebody looking to stay in homer next year it has a grand view

we were still on the dirt road by her house and the neighbor stopped us and asked about it! Snow trac makes friends!


my St4 was lonely and now its got a friend........

And when the katrac shows up we can have a 3 some and a few pi-- off neighbors!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

sno-drifter said:


> Did the previous owner make you mow the grass where she was parked?




 I should have!


----------



## DAVENET

Whew, time to mount an electric winch on the front of that trailer!  (I'm betting Steve will agree!)


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well Steve did purchase a 10,000 Warn winch.  Plans are to fabricate a raised mounting point where the spare tire currently sits.  We will move the spare to another location.  That is a project soon to be done.


----------



## Moose Guy

Note to self... I need to start taking more scenery shots of ATA's road trips and outings rather than just a snow cat on a trail. You know, when you're raised here in Alaska and it's all you really know, ya kinda take the mountains, rivers and glaciers for granted huh?   I'll have to ask Snowcat Operations for a photography course.


----------



## jask

Congratulations! by the way I think that is the oldest Snow trac so far! and 58015 had the original bobbin wheel configuration. Can you post a few pics of the passenger side variator please?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

jask said:


> Congratulations! by the way I think that is the oldest Snow trac so far! and 58015 had the original bobbin wheel configuration. Can you post a few pics of the passenger side variator please?


 
 I will take some pictures when I get back after next week.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Moose Guy said:


> Note to self... I need to start taking more scenery shots of ATA's road trips and outings rather than just a snow cat on a trail. You know, when you're raised here in Alaska and it's all you really know, ya kinda take the mountains, rivers and glaciers for granted huh?  I'll have to ask Snowcat Operations for a photography course.


 
 Just point and shoot.


----------



## teledawg

FYI... This Homer ST-4 has been featured here before, flower pots and all...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=26812


----------



## jask

teledawg said:


> FYI... This Homer ST-4 has been featured here before, flower pots and all...
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=26812



I remember!  funny that it took so long given all the people looking for STs !!   

Did anyone else notice the lack of blower, and the handcrank nut?...


----------



## redsqwrl

that is cool, it just goes to show they are out there.... Get looking!


----------



## loggah

Steve!!!!!! the sno trac bug has bit you big time !!! you are getting quite a collection,but i think i got you beat in tonnage !!!! Great pictures reminds me of what a great time my wife and i had 5 years ago when we visited. if i remember correctly you have enough room in the backyard for another 20 or so snow traveling vehicles.


----------



## akimp

That machine looks in great shape.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I would not say great. I pushed side ways on one of the wheels and it just fell apart. Completely rusted through. There are a few like that on the rig. Good thing I have a ton of new wheels and tires. She will be taken apart when I get back to Alaska. I had an unexpected trip home this week. I will be back Next Monday and tear down will begin.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So after removing the Caspian which I find out that it came from the factory with it!  I will put it on another rig with all the factory hardware.


----------

